
Pale Moon 27 is released - Teksource
Pale Moon 27 is finally released.<p>Offers finally a more state of the art Gecko engine, 1080P Youtube video support and many other improvements.<p>Grab it from here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.palemoon.org&#x2F;WIP&#x2F;<p>Additonal links:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forum.palemoon.org&#x2F;viewforum.php?f=56 - official board section<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;MoonchildProductions&#x2F;Tycho - if you want to help contribute to the code<p>Opinions? Good, bad or a waste of time?
======
brudgers
Link to Palemoon Brower homepage: [http://palemoon.org](http://palemoon.org)

